# Most annoying quirky habit ?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

What is the most annoying habit you CANNOT break your dog out of ?

By annoying I mean, it happens almost daily and drives you insane though you live with it because it is not the end of the world, the sun will still come up tomorrow and you love your otherwise perfect friend.

At what age did it manifest ?

What do you think causes it ?

Barking does not count.
Digging holes does not count.
Chasing cats does not count.

I am interested in the quirky stuff.

Chasing butterflies ONLY ?
Doesn't like Hondas ?
Hates that purple dress you wear ? ( so do I by the way  )
Sad on Mondays ?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Zeus has done this ever since he was a small puppy and it drives me insane. He LOVES to drink water and he's a very good eater but when he drinks water he gets distracted and will drip water all over the kitchen tile! When he eats, he'll take a big mouth full of food and come spit it out on the carpet so he can see what's going on while he eats. He's a slob! But he's my slob <3 Lol

The only way to prevent this is to stand over him while eating. I have tried to train him out of it, but it just doesn't stick. Silly slob.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

When I work from home, My dog will come by and nudge my hands while I'm typing. Its her 'in between naps' game. She will just sit there and watch me. Will wait until I start typing and nudge. Caused more than a few typos over the years.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

GSDOwner2008 said:


> Zeus has done this ever since he was a small puppy and it drives me insane. He LOVES to drink water and he's a very good eater but when he drinks water he gets distracted and will drip water all over the kitchen tile! When he eats, he'll take a big mouth full of food and come spit it out on the carpet so he can see what's going on while he eats. He's a slob! But he's my slob <3 Lol
> 
> The only way to prevent this is to stand over him while eating. I have tried to train him out of it, but it just doesn't stick. Silly slob.


 Sign me up under the dripping water quirk also. So annoying!! My feet are always wet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog doesn't have to be distracted to drip
water all over the floor. he drinks and walks away from the bowl
with water going everywhere. we keep several towels
on the floor. when he drips i put my foot on a towel
and rub it around.



GSDOwner2008 said:


> Zeus has done this ever since he was a small puppy and it drives me insane. He LOVES to drink water and he's a very good eater but when he drinks water he gets distracted and will drip water all over the kitchen title.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ya know, I honestly can't think of any annoying habits mine have,, maybe I'm used to the annoyances so I don't find them annoying))


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

*TO ALL WATER DRIPPERS and FOOD SPITTER-OUTERS / AGONY UNCLE KID KHMER SAYS;*

Ok....I am assuming you either live in apartments or in Iceland and it is too cold for your dog to be fed and watered outside ? I am all for including the dog in family life but my kitchen is just that - my kitchen. Try moving the dog to an outside feeding and watering station either next to their kennel or outside the back door where they can still see you and then they can slobber all they like. Problem solved.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i find this funny compared to being
annoying. when i give my GF a massage
our dog will jump on the bed and lay on
side or partially on his back and wait to
rubbed also. when i reach over and rub
him he makes some happy noise. my GF says
"pay attention to me". when i stop rubbing him
he makes a high pitch, low pitch, whinny,
guteral sound. that means rub me.
my GF an i laugh.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> *TO ALL WATER DRIPPERS and FOOD SPITTER-OUTERS / AGONY UNCLE KID KHMER SAYS;*
> 
> Ok....I am assuming you either live in apartments or in Iceland and it is too cold for your dog to be fed and watered outside ? I am all for including the dog in family life but my kitchen is just that - my kitchen. Try moving the dog to an outside feeding and watering station either next to their kennel or outside the back door where they can still see you and then they can slobber all they like. Problem solved.


 Chicago winters are pretty rough. Some dog's paws begin to freeze and they refuse to walk when temps really drop. I would not want my dog to be out eating in that weather.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Dripping water is annoying but I'm used to it. For me Zoe makes my blood boil when she steps on the back of my flip-flop causing it to come off. She does it at least 6 times a day because she is always walking right up my butt. When I'm wearing tennis shoes I could care less, but having your shoe ripped off every time you take a step is irritating.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

*TO ALL MASSEUSE / AGONY UNCLE KID KHMER SAYS ;
*
Share the love in equal amounts.Problem solved.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm with the water drippers. Dakota does that all the time and Jackie is so young she loves to play in her water bowl if I don't take it up quick enough. I've taken to keeping the towel laying around too, lol!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm with the water drippers too. And as I'm reading this thread, Sage waltzed up and drizzled water all down my leg. Good grief!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine is sticking his snout into the trash can.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> *TO ALL WATER DRIPPERS and FOOD SPITTER-OUTERS / AGONY UNCLE KID KHMER SAYS;*
> 
> Ok....I am assuming you either live in apartments or in Iceland and it is too cold for your dog to be fed and watered outside ? I am all for including the dog in family life but my kitchen is just that - my kitchen. Try moving the dog to an outside feeding and watering station either next to their kennel or outside the back door where they can still see you and then they can slobber all they like. Problem solved.


We get a lot of rain and don't have a covered porch. I'd rather wipe up dribbles than constantly deal with a wet dog. Plus, if you put the water outside, you have to let the dog out every time it wants to drink...that could be many times a day and in the winter, each time you open the door, you're letting the heat escape. It doesn't have to be very cold for that to tack a good little bit onto your heating bill.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The flip-flop thing drives me nuts too! I thought it was just mine that did that- so annoying. Our house was built in the early 70's so we have a cool sunken living room and Stosh will sit on the walkway around it, drop a toy and stare at us until we give in and pick it up. He sits like a vulture, hanging over the ledge, staring holes into me, sometimes whining until I get up. When I'm sitting on the sofa and he's on the walkway, we're pretty much eye to eye so there's no ignoring it.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley wipes his face on the couch or our pant legs after he eats or drinks...he thinks we're giant napkins.
He's been doing it for as long as I can remember.

Everything Annie does is quirky.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

So glad to see other shepherds are de-shoeing their owners. It really makes me mad,lol I scream Zo and turn around to see this confused happy puppy behind like "what mom I'm your shadow remember?"


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono greets people by sticking his face in theirs. It's really annoying to be sitting on the couch when he's excited because then he comes and smashes your face with his face.

He also drops his ball into his water dish or the toilet, picks it out, then while it's still dripping with disgusting dog/toilet water he drops it onto my lap or throws it at me.

And now he just did it again only he dropped it onto my brand new textbook. Excellent.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I use to have one of those automatic waterers where you fill a big container and turn it upside down. Well one day i noticed all this water on the floor so i mopped it up and forgot about it. Later that day i go out and the floors flooded again, so i cleaned it up and thought maybe the waterer has a leak so i checked it out everywhere and couldnt find one. So i shrugged and moved on. Later that day I come out to see 3 of my GSD's sitting around it just stareing at the waterer. Then one of them put their paw in and spashed water out and all 3 jumped up with tails wagging away. Talk about confusion lol... Soooo I had to figure out what had them so fascinated. It turns out they realized that when they drank air bubbles would go up in the tank....YEAH SO they had figured out that if they splashed the water out it made bubbles in the tank..... Weirdos lmao.

That waterer had to go away to the garage btw got tired of cleaning up water just for their amusement.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys are lucky you can find your flip flops :laugh: but yes, when I have mine on....occasionally this little land shark creeps up on me like Big Game Hunting Snoopy and WHAM I just about fall on my face.

I totally forgot about the ball in the water bowl. My Cattle Dog used to do that.....or after I would stop a game of fetch because the ball was just too slobbery he would find it and bring it over and toss it in my lap when I was least expecting it. Disgusting little heathen he was. **** I miss him. RIP.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta likes to spill her food out on the floor to eat it. Apparently it tastes better that way. I don't really mind, as long as the food stays on her eating mat, but sometimes she spills the food "rather enthusiastically" and it flies all across the kitchen floor. So now she has me trained...I skip the bowl and spread the food out on the mat for her. I'm all about peaceful coexistence. (Selzer...except for the biting.)


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

My two year old developed this habit a week ago, whenever I am on the computer, he will come and force his way under the computer table where my feet are supposed to go and he'll just sleep there. It's a little annoying because then I'm forced to put my feet up but it's also hilarious.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've had that happen with my flops
and a pair of old dock siders i wear as bedroom shoes.
the heels of the dock siders are flattened out so i can
slide into them.



Zoeys mom said:


> Dripping water is annoying but I'm used to it. For me Zoe makes my blood boil when she steps on the back of my flip-flop causing it to come off.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's annoying but funny.



Whiteshepherds said:


> Harley wipes his face on the couch or our pant legs after he eats or drinks...he thinks we're giant napkins.
> He's been doing it for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Everything Annie does is quirky.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

It's almost impossible to take a nap on the couch at our house. You just get settled in, and wham! Puppy kisses right on your face. It's like they wait for you to just start to drift off to attack! LOL.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Minnieski said:


> It's almost impossible to take a nap on the couch at our house. You just get settled in, and wham! Puppy kisses right on your face. It's like they wait for you to just start to drift off to attack! LOL.


 
Haha yes! Molly does this too! But in the good side, if I am napping and she needs to go toilet she will kiss me to wake me up!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this story reminds me when my pup was a
water bowl tipper. after the water went through to
the basement ceiling i figured out i could take the water bowl
away after he drinks.  :headbang:



Gsdldy said:


> I use to have one of those automatic waterers where you fill a big container and turn it upside down. Well one day i noticed all this water on the floor so i mopped it up and forgot about it. Later that day i go out and the floors flooded again, so i cleaned it up and thought maybe the waterer has a leak so i checked it out everywhere and couldnt find one. So i shrugged and moved on. Later that day I come out to see 3 of my GSD's sitting around it just stareing at the waterer. Then one of them put their paw in and spashed water out and all 3 jumped up with tails wagging away. Talk about confusion lol... Soooo I had to figure out what had them so fascinated. It turns out they realized that when they drank air bubbles would go up in the tank....YEAH SO they had figured out that if they splashed the water out it made bubbles in the tank..... Weirdos lmao.
> 
> That waterer had to go away to the garage btw got tired of cleaning up water just for their amusement.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i forgot about that one. my boy is 85 lbs. sometimes my boy will
lick my face or give a little whine when i'm laying on the sofa. 
that means move over i'm coming up.



Minnieski said:


> It's almost impossible to take a nap on the couch at our house. You just get settled in, and wham! Puppy kisses right on your face. It's like they wait for you to just start to drift off to attack! LOL.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:help:Yeah, I agree that the water dripping is annoying, but that's why they make tile floors and mops. I find myself grabbing paper towels a lot since we are trying to sell our house. Don't think it would bother me as much if I wasn't worried about someone else coming in. My dog's most recent annoying habit at 7 1/2 mos. is sitting and staring at me while I am laying down in the evening trying to relax and read a book. He has chew toys and has been exercised and played with all day. This is about 7:30 at night when I am exhausted. I will make him lay day, but then back up he pops to stare at me. I have ignored him and took a peak and he is still staring at me. He then thinks it's funny to put his feet up on the be where I am....a no no! I will take him out, thinking he needs to potty. Bring him in and he's staring at me again. This sometimes goes on for an hour. His usual bedtime is 9, so if he doesn't stop staring at me by 8:30, we have an early night. And don't feel bad for him; his daddy takes him out again for a potty brake at 10:30 and then again at 5:30 the next a.m. So what's up with the staring????????


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Gsdldy said:


> I use to have one of those automatic waterers where you fill a big container and turn it upside down. Well one day i noticed all this water on the floor so i mopped it up and forgot about it. Later that day i go out and the floors flooded again, so i cleaned it up and thought maybe the waterer has a leak so i checked it out everywhere and couldnt find one. So i shrugged and moved on. Later that day I come out to see 3 of my GSD's sitting around it just stareing at the waterer. Then one of them put their paw in and spashed water out and all 3 jumped up with tails wagging away. Talk about confusion lol... Soooo I had to figure out what had them so fascinated. It turns out they realized that when they drank air bubbles would go up in the tank....YEAH SO they had figured out that if they splashed the water out it made bubbles in the tank..... Weirdos lmao.
> 
> That waterer had to go away to the garage btw got tired of cleaning up water just for their amusement.



That's too funny. I had to get rid of the automatic water that you plug in and it filters the water when we got our gsd puppy. He would just sit by and drink and stare and go back and go back and go back for more. Did not know that gsd were obsessed with water. He loves the rain, puddles, water hose, whatever. Don't even think that this is annoying. Gotta admit at the time it was. Who has who trained?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie steals my cellphone right out of my hand when I am texting. He hates texting. LOL! He also tries to take my socks off and bites my ankles when I am getting ready to leave the house. Anything that has velcro on it, he will open the velcro just to hear the noise and then bother me until I put it together again so he can open it. He chases shadows all over the place. If someone is sitting next to a light, he won't stop bothering them until they make some shadows for him. Add him to the list of water slobs as well.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When Dakota was a puppy I tried to break her of a habit I saw develeoping. The problem was that other family members thought it was cute and encouraged it (read husband resisitng my training requests).

She would come up to him while he is sitting at the table and nudge her nose in between his arm and body. He would comply and pet her. He thought it was cute and she was seaking attention from HIM. When she came up to me I would ignor her and hold my arm tight so she could not nudge her way under my arm. Her solution was just to return to him, who allowed it.

I curse this habit everyday now. I cannot tell you how many cups of coffeee have been spilt on the floor because she nudges when I have coffee in my hand. She always approaches on the right hand side too, the hand I hold my coffee. She also comes up to me and nudges me when I'm on the computer and I am unable to use my mouse.

Husband still thinks it's cute, because he is left handed and holds his cup in his left hand. Dakota always approaches from the right for this action.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo hides his favorite things in my potted plants. I found the TV remote in there once, but I think Hubby was setting Hondo up on that one. There was a football game on, and Hondo doesn't care for football.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog loves to lie in the morning dew covered grass and then jump on me ... or he will then go under a bunch with Georgia red clay dirt... wet and dirt = a mess


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Sasha also steps on the back of my flip flops or bedroom slippers. It is extra annoying when it happens when I am trying to go up the stairs. 

She also likes to steal one of my shoes. She used to chew them up so I am thankful that now she only feels the need to steal one and have it with her. The other day I KNEW I had both of my bedroom slippers in the bathroom with me, but only had one in there when I got out out of the shower. I could not find it anywhere. Sasha slipped in while I was in the shower, grabbed it and had it with her in the living room. 

She also likes to hide things. Yesterday I found one of my socks in my purse! That was pretty funny when I was getting my wallet out in Target!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Caledon said:


> She would come up to him while he is sitting at the table and nudge her nose in between his arm and body.


Yes! Niko does this too. I spilled a full glass of red wine on a white tablecloth once because of this behavior. After that happened, I realized why it was a bad idea to pet him when he does this. :crazy:

Rosa's quirky habits aren't annoying, I think they're funny. She's a big-time seat stealer. We have a nice big pillow on the floor with a cushion for a backrest, it's a great place to sit and read with a doggy companion in the evening. But if I get up to get a drink or bathroom break, Rosa will settle herself in against the backrest where I was sitting. When I get back, she just looks so happy to have the "primo" seat!

I have to be careful about opening my mouth around Rosa. If her face is anywhere near mine when I yawn or laugh, she will stick her tongue in my mouth. I have no idea why. It's not a kiss, it's her tongue in my mouth. Um, ewww.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I have to be careful about opening my mouth around Rosa. If her face is anywhere near mine when I yawn or laugh, she will stick her tongue in my mouth. I have no idea why. It's not a kiss, it's her tongue in my mouth. Um, ewww.


Maybe she's not really a German Shepherd...maybe she's French.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Audrey has all sorts of quirky things she does.

She spins while food is being prepped (dog food that is) and I've only just now begun to try to stop this behavior. She will refrain now, after much work, if I give her a sit/stay command. If I don't give the command, she spins like a top.

About 80% of our house is laminite, tile, or linolium and she's never adjusted to it fully. She'll be walking along just fine, and when she comes to a corner she thinks she's going to slip, so the tries to run around the corner and ends up scrambling wildly. She is 100% sound physically, and all the other dogs walk around corners in the house just fine. For her it's just a mental thing.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Cleanin his muzzle on the carpet !!!!!! I hate this and he knows it, truly I think he does it just to get some sorta rise outta me. He'll finish eating and go lay on his rug, but does he clean his muzzle on HIS rug ? ... NO he cleans his muzzle on mine !!!! Arggggh ! :crazy:


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hondo hides his favorite things in my potted plants. I found the TV remote in there once, but I think Hubby was setting Hondo up on that one. There was a football game on, and Hondo doesn't care for football.


HA !!! I call " bullchit " on that one !!! :laugh:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stogey said:


> Cleanin his muzzle on the carpet !!!!!! I hate this and he knows it, truly I think he does it just to get some sorta rise outta me. He'll finish eating and go lay on his rug, but does he clean his muzzle on HIS rug ? ... NO he cleans his muzzle on mine !!!! Arggggh ! :crazy:


omg Chopper does this too except he also does it our new couch which is light colored so you can imagine the stains we'll get on it lol.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger will go hide. When we tell him to go in his crate when we leave he'll go hide behind our big chair and hide. I think he thinks we can't see him so we'll walk over and tell him again to go in his crate and he pouts all the way up the stairs literally pouting head down, dragging his feet occasionally looking back at us with the sad face all the way up the stairs to the crate it's kinda funny to see I should take a picture next time he does it lol. Another annoying habit is we've been giving him water in his crate when we're going to be gone for a long time/ really really hot. He'll splash in his water bowl getting water everywhere then to top it all off he'll tip it over and lay in it!! So when we get home he's soaked and the whole bottom of the crate is wet. luckily the conditioner I use smells like flowers and when he gets wet he just smells like flowers and not like wet dog.


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha ha, as I sit here, waiting excitedly to adopt a GSD, I read this thread and think how lucky all of you are! Oh, to be just slightly annoyed by the quirky dog you love. HeaveN!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I love most of Sage's quirks but...

His annoying thing is whining/barking/howling/yapping in the car when he's excited. When we are NEAR (like within about 5 blocks or in some cases even further) the dog park, petsmart, petco, parents house where his BFF lives, beach, meat store where I get his bones he does this and it is deafening. I love how excited he is and thats why I haven't done anything to stop it but my ears really don't enjoy it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your boy might be bored or he wants
your attention. do some training, socializing or play with him
when he stares. see what that does.



clearcreekranch said:


> :help:Yeah, I agree that the water dripping is annoying, but that's why they make tile floors and mops. I find myself grabbing paper towels a lot since we are trying to sell our house. Don't think it would bother me as much if I wasn't worried about someone else coming in. My dog's most recent annoying habit at 7 1/2 mos. is sitting and staring at me while I am laying down in the evening trying to relax and read a book. He has chew toys and has been exercised and played with all day. This is about 7:30 at night when I am exhausted. I will make him lay day, but then back up he pops to stare at me. I have ignored him and took a peak and he is still staring at me. He then thinks it's funny to put his feet up on the be where I am....a no no! I will take him out, thinking he needs to potty. Bring him in and he's staring at me again. This sometimes goes on for an hour. His usual bedtime is 9, so if he doesn't stop staring at me by 8:30, we have an early night. And don't feel bad for him; his daddy takes him out again for a potty brake at 10:30 and then again at 5:30 the next a.m.
> 
> So what's up with the staring????????


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how hard I have been laughing reading all of these. Seems GSD like to slobber water. Max has several quirks, hmmm lets see.

Drips water every where
Wipes his wet self all over the couch
Oh and yes the flip flops, how many times I have almost killed myself
He has a thing with speed bumps, every time we drive over one he barks. And mind you it is that high pitched bark that makes you grit your teeth, lol
And if he does not get a cookie at the bank drive thru he has a temper tantrum

Gotta love him though!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> When we are NEAR (like within about 5 blocks or in some cases even further) the dog park, petsmart, petco, parents house where his BFF lives, beach, meat store where I get his bones he does this and it is deafening. I love how excited he is and thats why I haven't done anything to stop it but my ears really don't enjoy it.


My dog does that!!! I still can't figure out how he knows we're within 5 blocks of our destination...but he knows. Even to places he hasn't been before. He's quiet the whole ride until I'm within 5 minutes of where we're going and then the whining is ear-splitting. I wonder if it's the shorter turns or decreased speed. Nothing I've done has broken him of this...ignoring him, treats for being quiet, verbal correction. 

He's my built in GPS.:wub:

On a side note, I think the water dribbling is a given. I'm just thrilled he's never been one to put his paws in the water, play with it, or tip it. It could be worse. Heh.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

IllinoisNative said:


> My dog does that!!! I still can't figure out how he knows we're within 5 blocks of our destination...but he knows. Even to places he hasn't been before. He's quiet the whole ride until I'm within 5 minutes of where we're going and then the whining is ear-splitting. I wonder if it's the shorter turns or decreased speed. Nothing I've done has broken him of this...ignoring him, treats for being quiet, verbal correction.
> 
> He's my built in GPS.:wub:
> 
> On a side note, I think the water dribbling is a given. I'm just thrilled he's never been one to put his paws in the water, play with it, or tip it. It could be worse. Heh.


I have tried singing loudly, speeding, taking different routes, not saying anything, ignoring, tossing treats..none of it works. I'm guessing the air just smells different. 

We've gone to a new park he's never been to and he did the same thing. Maybe there is a dog smell in the air.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola likes to drop her tennis ball into her water bowl when we are playing fetch, and then bring it back soaking wet. She only does this when we are playing fetch down the hallway, not when we are outside  . Sometimes she will roll the ball around the bowl before bringing it back. At first I thought she was just doing it when she wanted a drink, but she doesn't always drink any water when she does it, go figure...


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia does the ball in the water and then in your lap trick; kisses you while you sleep, and when we get ready to go on a walk, she has a really annoying-hurts your ears-high pitch yelp.

Bella is the shoe eater, eater of prescription glasses, and steal things off the counter girl!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My Annie has most of those quirks. Do I win a prize? The most annoying quirk is the kitchen door - only the kitchen door. The stove is on one side of the door and the wall on the other. It's a tight space. Annie never goes out the door first. She knows this, yet runs to the door, when she knows we are going outside. Problem? I can't open the door. Her big butt is in the way. She has to back out of the space so I can open the door and THEN we can go outside.

Annie is 12 years old. I have owned her for 10 years. In that 10 years, she has gone out the kitchen doors multiple times every day. ALWAYS blocking the door, It is like a ritual. She runs to the door. We stop. I tell her to move. She backs up. I open the door. One or both of us must really be stupid.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My Annie has most of those quirks. Do I win a prize? The most annoying quirk is the kitchen door - only the kitchen door. The stove is on one side of the door and the wall on the other. It's a tight space. Annie never goes out the door first. She knows this, yet runs to the door, when she knows we are going outside. Problem? I can't open the door. Her big butt is in the way. She has to back out of the space so I can open the door and THEN we can go outside.
> 
> *Annie is 12 years old. I have owned her for 10 years. In that 10 years, she has gone out the kitchen doors multiple times every day. ALWAYS blocking the door, It is like a ritual. She runs to the door. We stop. I tell her to move. She backs up. I open the door. One or both of us must really be stupid.*


Oh my, that IS annoying!!! Okay, you win the prize.:congratulations:


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Both dogs love to grab & chew tissues & socks. They try and get real sneaky and slowly walk up to the tissue box, grab one & screw. :crazy: Titan also has a habit of waking up real early, 3am-5am and wanting to go outside. On the weekends I don't mind, but during the week it stinks because sometimes I can't fall back asleep. Katie's worst quirk is just getting really overly excited on a walk and she gets a real high pitched bark/whine that won't stop.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I almost love Zoe is one of many GSD's that mush walk on our heels- I think I'm not so mad anymore. The only other bad habit of hers is first thing in the morning around 7:00 she wakes up and assumes the whole house must wake up to. She jumps on me while I'm dead asleep repeatedly until I get up. I used to think she needed to go potty so I would get up and take her out where she would just stand at the back door and whine at me. So I got wise to her antics and started kicking her out of my room in the morning, but then she started doing it to the kids. So now at 7:00 I am startled by a 90 lb GSD who I kick out and then close all the kids doors if there open. She whines and whines until I scream and finally get up angered at the fact I can't fall back asleep. I really hope she grows out of that one soon


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

My Sadie is a water dripper, and like Harley, will rub her face on my leg, or the rug, or the couch cushion. Makes me nuts. And Max, he loves to walk on my feet more that I do. I agree, stepping on the back of my flip flops is especially bad. I swear I have broken bones in my feet!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh NO.....My Jake IS normal....he does 95% of what I have read!


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Nim's annoying quarks

Squeaky toys Nim will run around squeaking them NONE STOP for 2 hours obsessively! Then whe you go to grab it she runs from you

Shacking off, every time she gets up from a rest she shakes off even when she is working 

rubs her facde on everything when she is excites

runs around in circles for 4 to 5 minutes when I grb her leash or vest to go out. this is not good when in a rush

but I love her


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well my male shepherd definately does the water slobber thing. He won't stay on the tile with the water he drips it all over my carpet. He also will sit in front of us and breathe his doggy breathe right in our faces. He will also just come to where ever we are and plomp hard on our feet. He is a heavy dog and it hurts when he does that but we still love him.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma likes to counter surf, get something she is not supposed to have and then wait for me to say "bring it", then she slowly brings it to me in this submissive walk and then promptly flops over on her back to get her belly rub reward. I am sure she does this on purpose to get the belly rub.

She also loves to wait until I get up out of my seat on the sofa and then jump up in my seat and lay there looking at me like "what?". She has the love seat and the other end of the sofa but she has to get into MY seat. 

She also is a water dribbler and likes to put her toys in the water bowl.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> I still can't figure out how he knows we're within 5 blocks of our destination...but he knows. Even to places he hasn't been before.


Dog parks, pet stores, Vets, groomers, etc. must have a distinct smell because of the number of dogs that mark the area.

I still have not had Abby long enough to learn her quirks (dribbling water sounds like a norm rather than a quirk) but I do wish she would learn to read a calender as well as she reads the clock because if I am still in bed at 5:45 she nudges me to get up even when it is my day off. I guess she is an alarm clock dog rather than a watch dog.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye is a water dripper also.........but what gets me big time is the JUMPING. He doesn't jump on us, but I come home from work, he jumps the baby gate as soon as he hears the key in door, gets to the front door jumps on it, jumps and steals from the counter.....and then when I go to feed him from the time I pick up his bowl and take it to his spot to be feed he jumps like a yo-yo, one night he hit his bowl and food flew all over the place I could have strangled him, plus he didn't want to eat the food on the floor he wanted it in his bowl, I'm hoping as he gets older he'll stop, pleassssssssssssse stop!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Chopper licks the carpet. it's really annoying because he's so loud when he licks. Since he's deaf I had to resort to lightly chucking my keys at him to get him to stop, I don't want him licking up hair and getting a hair ball or something.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

Ha ha! I love all of these quirky dogs! Rocky's quirk is at night, it's time for bed, and just as we're drifting off to sleep, he decides it's time to "fluff up" his bed, so he scratches at it, for what seems like forever before he settles down. The fabric is sturdy (Costco bed) so it makes LOTS of noise! My last dog, he was an American Eskimo, and whenever Kobe Bryant or Santa Clause was on TV, he'd bark and get all mad and worked up. It was funny, no one taught him to do it!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha, wow.. these all have made me laugh so much this morning. Titan may just be a normal puppy after all!!

Let's see, he does indeed to the water dripping. In addition to the dripping he also did the digging in the water bowl. I couldn't figure out how all this water was getting all over the kitchen floor, it was driving me insane. Then one day after work I was sitting on my couch unwinding and looked up for just a second and there was Titan.. pawing the water. I watched for a minute to see what he does. He paws at the water until it's almost out then I watched him grab the edge of the water bowl with his mouth and tip it up until all the water was out. He placed it back down and was satisfied enough to run around on my carpet and dry himself off. I was in hysterics watching this happen only it happened ALL THE TIME after that. So he now has a raised water bowl and food dish. But don't think that stops him, he sees the little bones painted at the bottom of the bowl when he drinks and now tries to eat them.. by shoving his entire face in the bowl and snapping at them.. then rubbing his face on the couch when he finishes. LOL. Crazy pup.

I love him though.. he's my baby boy!!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Most annoying habit? Thats easy...

My Abby has this thing about MY shoes. She unties
my shoe laces sometimes as many as ten times a day.
I often dont even notice. I may be reading something
or working on the computer and she will quietly grab
a shoe lace and pull until it unties and move on.
Sometimes I feel it sometimes not.

Right now my left shoe is untied.

The weird thing is she doesnt do this to anyone else...


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

XTOL said:


> Most annoying habit? Thats easy...
> 
> My Abby has this thing about MY shoes. She unties
> my shoe laces sometimes as many as ten times a day.
> ...


That is Lola's thing too, she'll also try to take my socks off too. She gets the front teeth on the very end of my socks and pull until I get the hint or tell her to 'leave it'. She doesn't seem to mind if anyone else has their socks on, go figure


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac tries to stop me from working by biting my butt when I try to sit down on my chair, tossing his toys on my laptop, nudging my arms away from the keyboard and biting the cord.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

These are all so funny.
Shadow is a water slob also.
She puts her balls in her water in between playing.
She will nudge balls under our lamp table then try to squash her big furry butt under there to try and get them or bark at my oldest son until he gets her ball out for her. She gets given her ball and the whole process is repeated until the ball gets hidden.
She will only enter or exit my car from the right passenger door. We can open all the other doors and call her or try to drag her out and she wont budge.
She won't let any of the boys (human or dog) lay on mums pink throw blanket, she thinks it's hers, she will tug that blanket out from under them. In fact anything pink in our house is hers, unless we say "It's mum's" then she will drop it immediately. (apparently I own size 10 stinky skate shoes)
If I try to wake my son up, Shadow takes it upon herself to stick her nose in his eye (ha ha ha) or slap him with her paw in the head/face ha ha ha (works well)


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

So far what we've learned about Jordan is:
She thinks she is a lap dog (only in the car, which is a truck and she will eventually be in a crate with a coverings in the back so no real harm there...and she doesnt bug the driver just the passenger lol)
She puts her whole mouth and nose in the water dish and comes out of it dribbling water from her nose.
No matter how slow she is fed every 4th or 5th piece of kibble she forgets to swallow lol and ends up coughing up and chewing a moment later.
She pees every morning at 5 to 6 am ...she tells us which is great....whats bad is we are trying to teach her after she pees we are all going back to sleep for another hour or two! lol

That's all for now : ) I love all her quirks....they make her, her!!!


-Jess


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Zoe likes to have her paw on me at all times...when I'm laying on the couch, she comes over and puts her paw on me...when I'm sitting at the computer, she puts her paw on my lap...It's funny and annoying at the same time.


----------

